# Is this a good deal?



## Berto (Aug 15, 2008)

I found a "very" used compressor today. The brand is a Champion. It is a 5HP motor. I don't know anything about the pump. The tank is a horizontal 60 or 80 gallon (not sure). Unfortunately, the motor is toast. They want $150 for it. Is that a good deal for the pump and tank?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

Keep looking.

--Bushytails


----------

